# First convention tips?



## Eli Wintershade (Jul 7, 2018)

So I am going to MFF (Midwest FurFest) this year, and I have not gone to a convention like this before. I sadly am going alone which does give me a little anxiety as I have no-one to fall back to/talk with from day 1.

Any advice would be very helpful and appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 7, 2018)

First con, huh. It can be quite.. Intimidating if you don't have someone to go there with.

Take your time to explore. No need to rush things. Don't be afraid to approach people.

But most importantly, have fun!


----------



## theTAILlor (Jul 10, 2018)

Don't go crazy!  A first con and even your 10th con can be overwhelming.
Soap and water. Use them!
Con funk - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


----------



## Nihles (Jul 25, 2018)

As always, Im going to link a youtuber who said it better than I could: 



Spoiler











Disclaimer, I have never been to a furcon specifically but this all seems like good advice. There's a LOT of videos on this topic but they tend to repeat the same things.


----------

